# Part 2 - Repills from my Recent Tinder Slay (18 year old)



## Amnesia (Oct 8, 2020)

*This is Pt2 to the thread linked at the bottom*


She's 18








*Summary:*

She came over and we talked on my couch about all sorts of things, men, drugs, childhood, parents. She eventually started to rub my leg with her hand and get all touchy. I went in for the kiss and we moved to the bedroom and fucked. She had to be home by 11:30 so she left after. I will never ever talk to her again, she's trash


*Redpills:*

-She's 18 and has a body count of 17
-All but 3 of those were ONSs
- She doesnt touch black guys, has only dated white guys, has a preference for prettyboys, esp with dirty blonde hair
-Shes bi, ate out girls gotten eaten out, did a threesome with two girls. Says girls are much better at oral than men
-Says fucking guys her age (teens) are horrible in bed vs older guys, teen guys cant last long and are shy and just more awkward in bed
-She dated a 46 year old through high school
-Her dad went to prison for life when she was young, she has major daddy issues, raised by single mom who is a bad person
-She says its easy to fuck a guy, they all say yes, if she wants to have sex with a guy she just is straight forward with them cause she knows guys fuck anyone
-Shes never used a condom once, but never had an STD
-She's smokes weed a lot, done DMT 10 times, molly, acid, shrooms
- She showed me her TInder account, she was getting messages and likes every minute
- She made a comment that "men are on some weird shit" and lowkey guys she knows who never would ever admit they are gay will do gay shit with their friends ( lol i dunno)
- She says gets along better with guys than girls
-She said she determines in a split second with every guy she meets if thats a guy she would ever fuck or not. She says all her friends do this too, ur fate is determined immediately if a girl sees u as a sexual being or just a friend @Enigmatic93

*My thoughts:*

FFS an 18 year old has done all these drugs and fucked this many guys. Single mom no dad, shit society, it's gunna keep getting worse from here boys. Honestly I dont feel like putting much effort into this one, I took a shower immediately after she left and felt gross all next day.




*Additional redpills I remember that I forgot will be in bold itt *











THE POWER OF AMNESIA'S AUTISTIC VERIFICATION SELFIE


I cant help myself, in before shes ugly. Fuck u she's 18 and I'm 32 that alone makes me hard Maybe a new Tinder Adventure thread incoming tomorrow @PapiMew '




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Oct 8, 2020)

*Amnesia has mogged once again.

And he brings blackpills. Women are whores in 2020.*


----------



## goat2x (Oct 8, 2020)

*muh muh my dad is bad      
do you really beleive her?mirin *


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 8, 2020)

shes pierced

easy slut signal


----------



## alligatordude (Oct 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




I took a shower immediately after she left and felt gross all next day.
I took a shower immediately after she left and felt gross all next day.
I took a shower immediately after she left and felt gross all next day.
I took a shower immediately after she left and felt gross all next day.
I took a shower immediately after she left and felt gross all next day.
I took a shower immediately after she left and felt gross all next day.
I took a shower immediately after she left and felt gross all next day.
I took a shower immediately after she left and felt gross all next day.
I took a shower immediately after she left and felt gross all next day.


----------



## beyourself (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> -Shes never used a condom once, but never had an STD


*guess who has it now*​


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 8, 2020)

Don't get emotionally involved with these creatures Jfl 

Pump and dump bro


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 8, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *muh muh my dad is bad
> do you really beleive her?mirin *



She had a few scars from where she said he hit her. SHe showed me pics of herself in the hospital getting stiches cause he apparently punched her lights out and her mom even hit her too. Shes 18 and doesnt live with her parents anymore


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *-She's 18 and has a body count of 17*







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Oct 8, 2020)

Who else is hard now?





Edit: i read it all now and i wouldnt even touch her with gloves tbh


----------



## goat2x (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She had a few scars from where she said he hit her. SHe showed me pics of herself in the hospital getting stiches cause he apparently punched her lights out and her mom even hit her too. Shes 18 and doesnt live with her parents anymore


*my dad is bad = im gonna fuck random 35 yr olds as 18         
i hate them im gonna go er *


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Oct 8, 2020)

not enought details on the fuck


----------



## Lars (Oct 8, 2020)

tbh mdma is nice to do


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> FFS an 18 year old has done all these drugs and fucked this many guys. Single mom no dad, shit society,


average female from the hood tbh


----------



## Hozay (Oct 8, 2020)

Keyword: no dad

Whenever you guys hear a girl has no dad, raised by single mom, or dad has been in prison her whole life.

Fucking run. TRUST ME.


----------



## Lars (Oct 8, 2020)

but srs @Amnesia this girl screamed about daddy issues if you look at those photos


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 8, 2020)

Another amnesia thread great 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 8, 2020)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> average female from the hood tbh



Yea she wasnt from the good part of town. She says many of her friends are 18/19 and already pregnant of have kids


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Oct 8, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> View attachment 719875


----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 8, 2020)

*- She doesnt touch black guys, has only dated white guys
ABSOLUTELY BRUTAL
@Tyronecell *


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 8, 2020)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> shes pierced
> 
> easy slut signal


tats are an even bigger signal tbh. I dont even need to bother asking for n-count when i see a girl has tats. Jfl at that shit.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 8, 2020)

damn nowadays 30 yos have lower body count then JBs


----------



## alligatordude (Oct 8, 2020)

Hozay said:


> Keyword: no dad
> 
> Whenever you guys hear a girl has no dad, raised by single mom, or dad has been in prison her whole life.
> 
> Fucking run. TRUST ME.


any girl with daddy issues (didnt have a proper male figure to raise her whole life) resulting from two parent households you need to fucking run for the hills


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Oct 8, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *muh muh my dad is bad
> do you really beleive her?mirin *



_*Of course he should believe her. 99% of sluts are made by daddy issues. It is not a joke or a stereotype - it is the cold hard truth.

I have experienced it myself in a similar story when I fucked an 18 year old ethnic girl. She begged me to beat the shit out of her ass during sex and told me to leave bruises on her. *_*Insane daddy issues that she told me about later.*


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Oct 8, 2020)

*Amnesia*
*Women DO Approach*
Dosent seem that way




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 8, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> View attachment 719881


*I feel it is my duty to shame and embarress these sluts once i ascend since amnesia won't do it*


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yea she wasnt from the good part of town. She says many of her friends are 18/19 and already pregnant of have kids


yup thats how it goes

ik a handful of girls my age with babies already


----------



## goat2x (Oct 8, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> _*Of course he should believe her. 99% of sluts are made by daddy issues. It is not a joke or a stereotype - it is the cold hard truth.
> 
> I have experienced it myself in a similar story when I fucked an 18 year old ethnic girl. She begged me to beat the shit out of her ass during sex and told me to leave bruises on her. *_*Insane daddy issues that she told me about later.*


*didnt read a single fucking word
2020 bad father 
=
he didnt buy me the mercedes i wanted          *


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Oct 8, 2020)

did you lick her pussy too like you did the previous girls


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 8, 2020)

her face is very unpleasant to look at, you can just taste the degeneracy


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 8, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> tats are an even bigger signal tbh. I dont even need to bother asking for n-count when i see a girl has tats. Jfl at that shit.


fax

i fucked a tatted hoe once, one of the biggest sluts i have ever seen in my life


----------



## alligatordude (Oct 8, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> _*Of course he should believe her. 99% of sluts are made by daddy issues. It is not a joke or a stereotype - it is the cold hard truth.
> 
> I have experienced it myself in a similar story when I fucked an 18 year old ethnic girl. She begged me to beat the shit out of her ass during sex and told me to leave bruises on her. *_*Insane daddy issues that she told me about later.*


yep

girls who dont have a father is so brutal

brutal indeed


----------



## sytyl (Oct 8, 2020)

keep asking your hookups about their fathers tbh


----------



## Nisse (Oct 8, 2020)

4 PSL foid gets messages every mimute, life on creative


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Oct 8, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *didnt read a single fucking word
> 2020 bad father
> =
> he didnt buy me the mercedes i wanted to          *



*Some men genuinely beat the shit out of their daughters and their wives in front of them man, it's the truth bro.*


----------



## Hozay (Oct 8, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> any girl with daddy issues (didnt have a proper male figure to raise her whole life) resulting from two parent households you need to fucking run for the hills


Oh trust me.. I know... Next time i will literally run from where i stand all the way home


----------



## alligatordude (Oct 8, 2020)

Hozay said:


> Oh trust me.. I know... Next time i will literally run from where i stand all the way home


cage


----------



## JustBeCurry (Oct 8, 2020)

amnesia fucks another girl and its a whore groundbreaking thread great read


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Oct 8, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> *I feel it is my duty to shame and embarress these sluts once i ascend since amnesia won't do it*


Same , Ted bundy maxxing asap (in minecraft skywars faction server)


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 8, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> did you lick her pussy too like you did the previous girls


No, she had a curfew it was straight forward right to sex, she sucked my cock tho but then I went to just fucking her. I told her we'll fuck longer next time. There wont be a next time. I was already checked out by the time we had sex and this girl just was so messed up I felt dirty


----------



## alligatordude (Oct 8, 2020)

the traditonal family is only getting worse and worse, all women will be like this in 10 years


----------



## alligatordude (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> No, she had a curfew it was straight forward right to sex, she sucked my cock tho but then I went to just fucking her. I told her we'll fuck longer next time. There wont be a next time. I was already checked out by the time we had sex and this girl just was so messed up I felt dirty


was she messed up with physical kinks?


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Oct 8, 2020)

She sounds like a total steriotype lol, got the whole package of things foids always claim to be just things sexist incels accuse them of being. And then her whoring around at such a young age and preferring older guys(especially that 46 year old guy made me cage)just made it so obvious before even reading about it, that her father was absent from her life.This is the result you get when the father is not there to set the kids straight.Jfl @ feminists, who'd call the authority of a father figure "toxic masculinity", even though it's the thing, that contributes most to holding a family together


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Oct 8, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> the traditonal family is only getting worse and worse, all women will be like this in 10 years







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 8, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> *Some men genuinely beat the shit out of their daughters and their wives in front of them man, it's the truth bro.*


It's the kind of guy that women select to breed with. Deadbeat, unstable, but hot and a 'thrill'. 

Don't feel bad for them when this is the life that they choose.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 8, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> was she messed up with physical kinks?



She said shes a giver, she loves pleasing the guy. She was down to do anal, told me she has handcuffs she could bring next time, is into being dominated, tied up etc


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> No, she had a curfew it was straight forward right to sex, she sucked my cock tho but then I went to just fucking her. I told her we'll fuck longer next time. There wont be a next time. I was already checked out by the time we had sex and this girl just was so messed up I felt dirty


thank god you didnt, you cant trust this bitch for stds cause she probably has never tested herself, and its way worse contracting one through your mouth


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Shes never used a condom once, but never had an STD*







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 8, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> amnesia fucks another girl and its a whore groundbreaking thread great read


He fucks more girls in a week than most guys will in their entire life.

It's good to see it yourself tbh and know that this is what is happening out there. Women always act innocent but now you know that it's just deception and they are degen sluts.

The average guy is way more safe and clean with sex than the average woman. Clownworld 2020.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Oct 8, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> It's the kind of guy that women select to breed with. Deadbeat, unstable, but hot and a 'thrill'.
> 
> Don't feel bad for them when this is the life that they choose.



_*Yes, but their daughters don't necessarily deserve that. 
*_
*She was a sweetheart. A whore, but a sweet girl who would have done anything to please me. She cried while we had sex when we got stoned together later on and begged me to hold her. I could see her soul.

It's a shame I blackpilled and know there is nothing I can do to fix that.*


----------



## alligatordude (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She said shes a giver, she loves pleasing the guy. She was down to do anal, told me she has handcuffs she could bring next time, is into being dominated, tied up etc


a woman who wasnt given attention in her development years by her father seeks attention and validation from men for the rest of her life but in the most degenerate ways

BRUTAL


----------



## JustBeCurry (Oct 8, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> He fucks more girls in a week than most guys will in their entire life.
> 
> It's good to see it yourself tbh and know that this is what is happening out there. Women always act way too innocent around me and you would almost believe it.


true though its kind of eye opening to hear about this stuff and it really opened my eyes cause there were some insane blackpills irl that went over my head


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 8, 2020)

beyourself said:


> *guess who has it now*





fonzee98 said:


> thank god you didnt, you cant trust this bitch for stds cause she probably has never tested herself, and its way worse contracting one through your mouth




I dunno guys I have used a condom with like 5 girls in my whole life and never had an STD yet fucking over 100 women. STDs are way overblown IMO and much harder for men to get









Just had my first EVER lifetime STD test


31 year old male, little under 100 partners, I used a condom on 5 of them AT MOST. Given anal sex unprotected on at least 25% of them and had plenty of ONSs, meeting within first few hours and fucking and even 2-4 partners at a time Are STDs a meme? What triggered me to finally get one is...




looksmax.org


----------



## alligatordude (Oct 8, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> He fucks more girls in a week than most guys will in their entire life.
> 
> It's good to see it yourself tbh and know that this is what is happening out there. Women always act innocent but now you know that it's just deception and they are degen sluts.
> 
> The average guy is way more safe and clean with sex than the average woman. Clownworld 2020.


amnesia said he only fucks maybe 1 or 2 chicks a week at most if at all that week, he says its tiring and mentally draining


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 8, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> _*Yes, but their daughters don't necessarily deserve that. *_
> 
> *She was a sweetheart. A whore, but a sweet girl who would have done anything to please me. She cried while we had sex when we got stoned together later on and begged me to hold her. I could see her soul.
> 
> It's a shame I blackpilled and know there is nothing I can do to fix that.*


I agree, but they don't have it that bad tbh. Atleast not compared to the many mentally ill guys that go their lives with 0 validation and end up roping in solitude. 

They had the luck to be born with a hole. I am sure this girl will find some beta boy that is willing to 'deal' with her mental issues.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I dunno guys I have used a condom with like 5 girls in my whole life and never had an STD yet fucking over 100 women. STDs are way overblown IMO and much harder for men to get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but all it takes to get one is to fuck a literal whore like that, jfl at her body count and she is even a year younger than me


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 8, 2020)

@Amnesia is this any fun for you anymore? it is too easy for you i feel like you should go for stacies only to make it more of a challenge


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 8, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> amnesia said he only fucks maybe 1 or 2 chicks a week at most if at all that week, he says its tiring and mentally draining


Yeah it is. Except for like 2 weeks ago when i was writing my long tinder adventures. I banged 6 girls in 10 days. But havent done that before and won't again. I was running on no sleep and my cock was starting to not work and get sore



Latebloomer10 said:


> @Amnesia is this any fun for you anymore? it is too easy for you i feel like you should go for stacies only to make it more of a challenge



I am currently "dating" a legit 18 year old stacy rn. Not exclusive, but we're going on dates and stuff, I am positive this forum would call THIS girl a legit stacy. But I havent written one thread about her cause I would actually date this one. Comes from very good family, more traditional, etc


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Oct 8, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> I agree, but they don't have it that bad tbh. Atleast not compared to the many mentally ill guys that go their lives with 0 validation and end up roping in solitude.
> 
> They had the luck to be born with a hole. I am sure this girl will find some beta boy that is willing to 'deal' with her mental issues.



_It's true, they don't. They will never know the true pain of being genuinely and truly alone. _


----------



## Over (Oct 8, 2020)

Keep writing tales


----------



## Straycat (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *This is Pt2 to the thread linked at the bottom*
> 
> 
> She's 18
> ...


how do you get away with wearing 4 in lifts? isnt it obvious to girls?


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 8, 2020)

DONT FEEL BAD FOR WOMEN GUYS


*I forgot to mention this chick seels feet pics to men (she didnt say if it was only fans or just DMs thru IG)

She says she has gotten 100 - 150 bucks per feet pic before

@RealLooksmaxxer @Syobevoli *


----------



## brainded (Oct 8, 2020)

*Someone's** future wife Jfl*


----------



## beyourself (Oct 8, 2020)

*son you should post @ shittyforum.net

there arent even gifs here, cant cage etc etc*​


----------



## JustAFewMM (Oct 8, 2020)

I Hate it so much women just have to exist and im there at midnight training neck and under my red light


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 8, 2020)

Over said:


> Keep writing tales
> 
> View attachment 719910
> View attachment 719911
> View attachment 719912


gets me everytime you post it on his threads


----------



## brainded (Oct 8, 2020)

You have nothing to lose, stream these interactions.


----------



## Greecgawd (Oct 8, 2020)

Nothing beats the german girl tbh. Shit was very entertaining.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She's 18 and has a body count of 17


I'm 18 and have a body count of 0


----------



## Perfectionist (Oct 8, 2020)

Sadly bro this is the future, every girl is gonna be like this and humanity is going to go to real shit as if it isn’t already. Sexual liberation of women will destroy humanity, how will single mothers ever cultivate good culture, morals and self identity if they cannot prevent to take minimal measures.


Women should not be having sex like rabbits, men are naturally inclined to have sex because we can get girls pregnant simultaneously, a women can only get pregnant after every 9 months.


women’s desire for sex is due to validation, as she has sex with more men her requirement for validation will increase, she will want better looking chads, but age will catch up like a storm catches a sailor who lusts for more treasure.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 8, 2020)

JustAFewMM said:


> I Hate it so much women just have to exist and im there at midnight training neck and under my red light


High five lmao. I am here doing ab crunches while swirling coconut oil to whiten my teeth. Prime of my life yooo.

Looksmax or death.


----------



## brainded (Oct 8, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> I'm 18 and have a body count of 0


stop larpin, we know ur fed


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Oct 8, 2020)

Nigga do u put a flashlight on their faces and ask them about the story of their life


----------



## JustAFewMM (Oct 8, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> High five lmao. I am here doing ab crunches while swirling coconut oil to whiten my teeth. Prime of my life yooo.
> 
> Looksmax or death.


Same its brutal


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 8, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> High five lmao. I am here doing ab crunches while swirling coconut oil to whiten my teeth. Prime of my life yooo.
> 
> Looksmax or death.



*I remember telling her that its much harder for men to get laid than women, and she fought me on that point. She's like naaawwww dude its not hard for a guy to fuck. She wouldnt be convinced when I told her that the AVERAGE guy cant just get laid at will. Shes like dude I have male friends that arent gl and they still have sex, what r u talking about

WOmen are clueless about the male experience 

@FastBananaCEO *


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Oct 8, 2020)

yo amnesia are you going to travel in the future and make threads about it


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 8, 2020)

brainded said:


> stop larpin, we know ur fed


Based on what


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Oct 8, 2020)

Brutal only 18 and body count of 17 jfl she will be over 100+ easy by the time she marries some beta cuck


----------



## Terminator2009 (Oct 8, 2020)

mogs whole forum 17slays


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 8, 2020)

*She was under the impression I was 22

I asked her with her experience with the 46 year old she dated if she would ever date an older guy again? She said no she has quit that, she wants to date someone 18-23 now cause that was a bad experience. Then I asked her, what was ur age range on Tinder set to, she said 18-23. I said, would u ever hook up or date someone who was like 30? She said no definitely not.

Then I revealed I was 32, she was shocked. She then told me, actually that's kinda hot, I asked if that means I am a dealbreaker, she said no way.

LOL females are a meme*


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Oct 8, 2020)

Why are u bragging about fucking these ugly girls its beyond me

like, i see psl3 acne-ridden teens with much hotter girls than this every day (i live next to a highschool)


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 8, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Why are u bragging about fucking these ugly girls its beyond me
> 
> like, i see psl3 acne-ridden teens with much hotter girls than this every day (i live next to a highschool)



Yes JBs are hot wow ground breaking discovery, its illegal for me to fuck them.

Its not bragging I am bringing red pills to the forum first hand. Is it of NO value to tell u guys what actual TInder girls sex lives are like?


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yes JBs are hot wow ground breaking discovery, its illegal for me to fuck them.
> 
> Its not bragging I am bringing red pills to the forum first hand. Is it of NO value to tell u guys what actual TInder girls sex lives are like?


i want to hear more comparisons between u and other guys she fucked before

most girls havnt fucked any legit goodlooking guys so it must be a shock for them? Do u ask them about it?


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 8, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> i want to hear more comparisons between u and other guys she fucked before
> 
> most girls havnt fucked any legit goodlooking guys so it must be a shock for them? Do u ask them about it?



Some of these girls have straight up told me I am the best looking guy they've been with. Believe it or not I actually could brag MORE in these threads with some of the personal compliments they give me. Then again the girls also tell me guys in the city I live are fucking ugly as hell. They have told me other parts of the country have better looking guys .

I mean I could literally ask these girls to show me pics of some of the guys they have fucked, but that is SUPER weird


----------



## NorwoodStyle (Oct 8, 2020)

@Amnesia What percentage of girls would you say are into really rough sex? I know it's quite high especially when you're Chad but are there noticeable exceptions? Like girls who tell you to calm down or be more gentle...

I'm asking because at this point I can't get off without slapping the shit out of a bitch tbh.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 8, 2020)

NorwoodStyle said:


> @Amnesia What percentage of girls would you say are into really rough sex? I know it's quite high especially when you're Chad but are there noticeable exceptions? Like girls who tell you to calm down or be more gentle...
> 
> I'm asking because at this point I can't get off without slapping the shit out of a bitch tbh.


100%

Doesnt mean they dont like it gentle too, but they ALL love being spanked choked hair pulled dominated, told what to do, throat fucked etc


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *This is Pt2 to the thread linked at the bottom*
> 
> 
> She's 18
> ...


I honestly wouldn't mind you playing mind games on this girl to let her know she isn't worthy of a chad.


----------



## brainded (Oct 8, 2020)

What’s your slay ratio and io ratio, from different races of women


----------



## Swolepenisman (Oct 8, 2020)

I love you amnesia but don't ever talk shit about psychedelic drugs again ( shrooms LSD and dmt) highly recommend you try them


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 8, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> I love you amnesia but don't ever talk shit about psychedelic drugs again ( shrooms LSD and dmt) highly recommend you try them



I didnt mean to talk shit about them, just more shocked that at 18 a person has done so many things already.

I am fascinated by DMT and love hearing ppls stories and experiences with it


----------



## Swolepenisman (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I didnt mean to talk shit about them, just more shocked that at 18 a person has done so many things already.
> 
> I am fascinated by DMT and love hearing ppls stories and experiences with it


As you know ( or not) I also am insecure like you and fantasize that one day I'll look like pitt, but on acid when looking in mirror it was like I saw myself the way a stranger would and looked way more attractive


----------



## Timelessbrah (Oct 8, 2020)

It's a legit fucking nightmare getting DMT where I live and this fucking bitch has done 10x already, Fucking lol, living in a small city is shit sometimes.


----------



## Lars (Oct 8, 2020)

JustAFewMM said:


> I Hate it so much women just have to exist and im there at midnight training neck and under my red light


Is red light legit?


----------



## TURBO (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *She was under the impression I was 22
> 
> I asked her with her experience with the 46 year old she dated if she would ever date an older guy again? She said no she has quit that, she wants to date someone 18-23 now cause that was a bad experience. Then I asked her, what was ur age range on Tinder set to, she said 18-23. I said, would u ever hook up or date someone who was like 30? She said no definitely not.
> 
> ...




Further proof that biological age (how you look) and not your chronological age is what matters most. Its why its a waste of time asking women what their preferences are in men, seeing how they interact with men irl is much more usefull. Otherwise they give these ridiculous standards in surverys when asked what their preferences are, and then proceed to act completely differently behind closed doors.

They truly are the meme gender


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 8, 2020)

TURBO said:


> Further proof that biological age (how you look) and not your chronological age is what matters most. Its why its a waste of time asking women what their preferences are in men, seeing how they interact with men irl is much more usefull. Otherwise they give these ridiculous standards in surverys when asked what their preferences are, and then proceed to act completely differently behind closed doors.
> 
> They truly are the meme gender


Even when I think I can't be surprised by women I still am from time to time. Literally it's POINTLESS to ASK women anything about preference in men, absolutely fucking worhtless. I have seen so so so many times women say one thing about what they like in a man and do 100 percent opposite, even including with me

Its not even an exaggeration that asking MEN on this site is far far better of a thing to do than asking real life women


----------



## PYT (Oct 8, 2020)

aren't you into degnerate bitches, or was it the thought of sluts getting fucked by other dudes


----------



## Razorium (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *This is Pt2 to the thread linked at the bottom*
> 
> 
> She's 18
> ...


Do you have a standard opener or something? I have a lot of matches, but have no idea how to start a conversation and girls usually just opens with hey or a compliment, where i just say" thanks" and the conversation ends lol


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Oct 8, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> *Amnesia has mogged once again.
> 
> And he brings blackpills. Women are whores in 2020.*


They were always


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 8, 2020)

Razorium said:


> Do you have a standard opener or something? I have a lot of matches, but have no idea how to start a conversation and girls usually just opens with hey or a compliment, where i just say" thanks" and the conversation ends lol


"Lets eat chocolate until the aphrodisiac effects kick in"


----------



## Razorium (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> "Lets eat chocolate until the aphrodisiac effects kick in"


Nice one haha, it doesn't sound as sexy in my native language tho

Have you had better luck just being upfront about it being a ONS or do you usually play it cool? I find with the latter too many girls waste my time or thinks we are a "thing" after i fuck them


----------



## JustAFewMM (Oct 8, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Is red light legit?


Idk have done it twice will do daily from tomorrow on


----------



## Lars (Oct 8, 2020)

JustAFewMM said:


> Idk have done it twice will do daily from tomorrow on


Nice i am also considaring it but need some good results B4 buying


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yes JBs are hot wow ground breaking discovery, its illegal for me to fuck them.
> 
> Its not bragging I am bringing red pills to the forum first hand. Is it of NO value to tell u guys what actual TInder girls sex lives are like?


Ur the forum chad of .me bro don't worry about what ur haters think ur main fans got ur back


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Oct 8, 2020)

If women don't make it as easy for you as it is for amnesia it's giga over.


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Oct 8, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Why are u bragging about fucking these ugly girls its beyond me
> 
> like, i see psl3 acne-ridden teens with much hotter girls than this every day (i live next to a highschool)


it's from their social circle, 90% of the time they will cheat with the high school chad when any time given. These same type of guys won't get anything better than landwhales without their social circle or status. I know these type of guys and i was almost close to becoming one of these during my hs days.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Oct 8, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> I'm 18 and have a body count of 0


I’ll be joining you brother in 5 months as an 18 year old virgin


----------



## Jamal2222 (Oct 8, 2020)

Genki said:


> it's from their social circle, 90% of the time they will cheat with the high school chad when any time given. These same type of guys won't get anything better than landwhales without their social circle or status. I know these type of guys and i was almost close to becoming one of these during my hs days.


Same but i didn’t take status srs


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 8, 2020)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> shes pierced
> 
> easy slut signal


pierced multiple places on her tongue shits disgusting


----------



## gaymidget (Oct 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Even when I think I can't be surprised by women I still am from time to time. Literally it's POINTLESS to ASK women anything about preference in men, absolutely fucking worhtless. I have seen so so so many times women say one thing about what they like in a man and do 100 percent opposite, even including with me
> 
> Its not even an exaggeration that asking MEN on this site is far far better of a thing to do than asking real life women


Any concrete examples?


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 9, 2020)

gaymidget said:


> Any concrete examples?


gf told me for one year she loves clean shaven guys, doesnt like facial hair. I clean shave for 1 year every time I see her. We go on a trip where I forgot my razor and dont shave for a week. Out of no where she just tells me "wow u look really good with scruff, u should keep it"

Also girl always told me she liked kinda big button down shorts, baggy clothes style. I tell her no I have an athletic body that more form fitting short and clothes look good on me cause it accentuates my tones body. She fought me. I finall say fuck it I dont want to wear these clothes they arent ME. I go back to wearing like muscle shirts, fitted v necks and stuff. She again tells me I look REALLY good in these shirts. 


Just women are dumb in every way, there are more examples like this


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Oct 9, 2020)

she never used a condom, very clever kid.


----------



## dachad (Oct 9, 2020)

There should be like a megathread list of all these tinder date redpill ventures, always great insights.

The daddy issue pill is fucking crazy though, i can say from experience that every girl ive had that is significantly more sexually active and sexually outgoing have had major daddy issues. It scales so obviously too, aka dads completely absent or violent vs girls who lived with their moms, but still spoke with their dads sometimes cuz mom got the custody.


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Oct 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have seen so so so many times women say one thing about what they like in a man and do 100 percent opposite, even including with me



Me too, I have heard a lot time " I'm not into bald men ", and after she fuck the classic shaved/bald bad boy. Of course, when a woman think about bald men, she think about people like him


----------



## Coping_nope (Oct 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah it is. Except for like 2 weeks ago when i was writing my long tinder adventures. I banged 6 girls in 10 days. But havent done that before and won't again. I was running on no sleep and my cock was starting to not work and get sore
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently "dating" a legit 18 year old stacy rn. Not exclusive, but we're going on dates and stuff, I am positive this forum would call THIS girl a legit stacy. But I havent written one thread about her cause I would actually date this one. Comes from very good family, more traditional, etc


Do create a post when you get cucked.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 9, 2020)

> -She said she determines in a split second with every guy she meets if thats a guy she would ever fuck or not. She says all her friends do this too, ur fate is determined immediately if a girl sees u as a sexual being or just a friend
> 
> - She doesnt touch black guys, has only dated white guys, has a preference for prettyboys, esp with dirty blonde hair



Finally, a good white whore. Can't stand bitches who fuck nasty shitskin niggers.


----------



## gaymidget (Oct 9, 2020)

@Amnesia bro, you should really do a red pill compilation thread where you write down everything you learned and experienced after ascension. Maybe your own estimation about life and women in general. You are the first real chad on this forum. I know some chads in real life but they 1. dont have high IQ and 2. they dont know anything about red pill. they just enjoy life.


----------



## Time Travel (Oct 9, 2020)

Some pathetic white cuck will wife her up in 15 years 😂


----------



## TITUS (Oct 9, 2020)

She can only be saved through Fritzlmaxing, this is what we have come to.


----------



## Tyronecell (Oct 9, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> *- She doesnt touch black guys, has only dated white guys
> ABSOLUTELY BRUTAL
> @Tyronecell *


*NEVER BEGAN FOR BLACK GUYS*


----------



## fogdart (Oct 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> DONT FEEL BAD FOR WOMEN GUYS
> 
> 
> *I forgot to mention this chick seels feet pics to men (she didnt say if it was only fans or just DMs thru IG)
> ...


You banged an escort for free. congrats


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Oct 12, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> - She says gets along better with guys than girls


Sign of a teraslut


----------

